# Anyone know what song this phrase comes from?



## astroavion

Could someone who is very familiar with the great composers tell me what the heck song this phrase comes from? My mom used to play it on the piano when I was a kid and I took her book and transcribed into guitar music, so it may be in the wrong key or slightly incorrect. I am thinking it is Mendelssohn or maybe Chopin. It has been driving me nutso for years because she does not remember playing it and cannot tell me what song it is taken from. I wanted to learn more of it. It makes for a great exercise on the guitar. I put it into Guitar Pro 6 format and then made it into a brief youtube video. Thanks a million.


----------



## astroavion

Well, this was productive. I figured someone would know. I pulled the vid. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Op.123

It says the video s private


----------

